# Too many options on new setup guidance needed!



## Swimmy (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie but have been lurking reading alot of the advice and banter around grinders and machines. I used to run a gaggia classic and MDF grinder for years but got sick of it due to inconsistency and with house moves etc i just stopped using it and moved to nespresso. Now with nespresso at home and the office im pretty much sick of the disgusting taste of it but at least its consistently bad









So against my logic side I've decided to take the plunge and purchase a proper coffee setup. I really enjoy coffee and especially espresso and so am looking to purchase a grinder and new espresso machine. I live in Ireland so second hand is not really an option and to be honest I rather buy new.

So after reading all the posts and reviews i've come to the following short list and would sincerely appreciate the pros review. Just as an aside worktop space is a premium so size is an issue however I dont want to waste my money buying a setup that I wont be happy with and feel I'm getting the best from. Budget is €1500-1700... Id like to keep it no higher, its extravagent as it is...









Grinder:


Eureka Mignon: Seems to be a solid performer on here at a nice price point. Small foot-print and would appear to punch above its burr size. Cons: Clumping and small burrs

Eureka Zenith 65e: Seems to be highligly rated. Solid build and great performance. Larger burr size and consistency of grind. Fast on-demand grinding. Small hopper is a nice feature: Cons: Size of the unit and cost

Fiorenzato F4E Nano - Seems to have good reviews but nothing spectatular - Good price point and can get a small hopper for it. Cons: Doesnt seem to be en-vogue


Espresso Machine:


Lelit PL62S - HX machine with good steaming capability and small footprint. Nice price point too. Cons: Not a brand I've really heard of and I'm concerned about the quality of the components. (I'm still tempted by this machine) (€1000)

Izzo vivi III PID: Hx machine. Seems to have a good build quality?? Price (€1390); Cons: Not familiar with the brand and service etc. Footprint on the larger size

Bezzera Magica MN (S or R): Hx Machine...seems very large in footprint but good quality build. E61 group, good price €1100 (s); Cons: large footprint

Rocket Cellini V3 with PID: Well what do I have to say about Rocket?? Cons: Cost (€1330) and is it too much? Footprint is large enough


I'm spoilt for choice...

I'd appreciate if folks could reply with their machine/grinder pairings from this list or any other recommendations. Ideally I'd love a machine with the Lelit footprint. Maximum height for the space where I would like to but the machine is 36cm but I cna consider somewhere else that doesnt have that constraint.

Thanks in advance for your advice...


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

Ok here goes, I was in the same position as you about 4 months ago l looked at reviews and asked advice from Extract Coffee (thanks guys).

The grinder was the most difficult I started off looking at Mazzers and nothing else due to reputation of their machines. I even bought a Mazzer Mini A off eBay but when it arrived it had been damaged in transit so went back for a refund. It gave me a chance to look at the aesthetics and The Boss decided it was too large and looked a bit industrial. We decided on the Eureka Mignon in chrome, looks great small footprint and absolutely no problems with the grind or adjustment for different brands of beans. Yes it does clump, but in my humble opinion more is made of this as a problem that it needs to be.

Now the machine, easy choice, again after advice received, The Rocket R58 yes a little more than I was going to pay originally, but decided to save a bit and go for broke. Absolutely brilliant machine, my wife thought it was going to be too complicated but now makes coffee without thinking about it.

The machine looks fantastic and is a dream to use, steams milk in seconds and the build quality is superb, I love it!

I swapped to a VST 18gm ridgeless basket, again on advice. I've also bought a professional screen but to be honest this is still in the box, at some stage I'll fit it and see if I can tell any difference in the quality it delivers.

So, there you have it great grinder for a reasonable price, Rocket also has a great reputation for quality and reliability.

Like you I prefer to buy new, always have and the debacle with the Mazzer grinder reinforced that view.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swimmy (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks for the advice! What's a VST ridgeless basket? Benefits of it?

Sounds like we are in a similar position!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Am I missing something or is this thread exactly the same as your last one?


----------



## Swimmy (Aug 8, 2015)

Apologies I had posted in here initially and got no response ... I referred to that when I moved to the other section of the forum.


----------



## AL1968 (May 3, 2015)

VST used in competitions the baskets are made to very fine tolerances. Ridgeless easier to get out of the porta filter.


----------

